# USMLE: How Does It Work ?



## anonymousD

OK so I'm a final year MBBS student studying in Pakistan and worried about what path should I take from now onward!
USMLE is one of the paths i see so I need basic info about it, feel free to write an essay on USMLE  I really am new to this....
will it help me study in USA and do my post graduations there or its for getting a job ? 
is it only for people who are interested in becoming physicians or also surgeons ?
please do reply
thank you..


----------



## farrukh923

Hey, USMLE is done in order to start your specialization or residency in USA. But if you willing to just do a job there as a GP so i think then you don,t need USmLE but for further postgraduate courses you need it. 

Secondly im not aware of how many chances do they have for USMLE may be 2 but if you are new to this you can give NBME which is a mock exam for USMLE to give a good practise if you are intrested to know more i can provide you 

thanks


----------



## MedRook

Here are some resources that may help : https://medrookie.com/?s=usmle


----------



## anonymousD

thank you for the help


----------



## shanelowney

If any Pakistani medical students want to start their career in the US & Canada then they join Caribbean medical university of St. Vincent.


----------

